# 700x35c Tires on a Giant OCR3?



## jared1970 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a 2007 Giant OCR3, and am wondering if I could squeeze 700x35c tires on it. It came with 700x25c tires. It seems like it has plenty of room for bigger tires. Does anybody know if this is possible?


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

*I do not think that a 35c tire will work*

In order to have the tires work for you, you will need to have clearance several places. I am uncertain about the frame clearances. 

You will have a problem with your short reach brakes accepting a tire that large. The 35c tires will not fit inside short reach brakes.


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

The OCR has long reach breaks.


----------

